# [Heisec] G Data: 2014-Update legt Rechner lahm



## Newsfeed (4 Juni 2013)

G Data liefert automatische Updates aus, die G Data AntiVirus 2013, G Data InternetSecurity 2013 und G Data TotalProtection auf die Version 2014 aktualisieren. Einige Windows-PCs macht die automatische Aktualisierung allerdings unbenutzbar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------

